# Brand New Super Duty



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

No pics yet, hell I've haven't even seen it yet.....just got the confirmation on the deal. Bought it thru text messages with my dealer. She'll in town tomorrow night.....might put a 22R on her, what ya think GV ?......


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Maybe a Subarbanite???  Pics are mandatory, otherwise it's just a tease!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Didn't happen without the pixs.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ive seen the proof to back it up. Cant wait to pick up my 6.4L


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Seeing your from the South side Chicago ,does it come pre honky lips?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Heres my new one......Is it nicer than this.....Putting a New Fisher " Stainless" XLS on it.....


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Defcon 5;1807095 said:


> Heres my new one......Is it nicer than this.....Putting a New Fisher " Stainless" XLS on it.....


And it comes fresh with recalls. Sorry, I had to.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

TKLAWN;1807135 said:


> And it comes fresh with recalls. Sorry, I had to.


You'd think Fisher would fix those problems before they sell them.:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1807036 said:


> Didn't happen without the pixs.











F350 lariat with ultimate package. Loaded up pretty good. Having trouble uploading from phone. Already traded out headlights. Almost bought a platinum, almost.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

TKLAWN;1807135 said:


> And it comes fresh with recalls. Sorry, I had to.


Some may like the auto reverse.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

So you traded yours with the plow? How come you're going from a V to an expandable?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

QUOTE=Harleyjeff;1807179]So you traded yours with the plow? How come you're going from a V to an expandable?[/QUOTE]

I was kidding about plow. I sold my MVP3 and the MVP SS VEE in March/April. If I plow next season, a 9-6 MVP3 in SS will be in play. I still have the wings for it and truck side for Western Fleet flex

Every 40-45K I buy a new Super Duty. The last one was 10 months old with 40K. Its a sickness.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It is sickening too Bahaha


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

grandview;1807036 said:


> Didn't happen without the pixs.


Anyone can photoshop a new truck into this website


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

First thing that the truck is losing is all the emissions crap right


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

very nice trucks


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

PlowMan03;1807277 said:


> First thing that the truck is losing is all the emissions crap right


50 gal titan and need to update tuner.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

unhcp;1807278 said:


> very nice trucks


Attempted to keep this one......getting old swapping crap and I'm getting old too. It has more then enough extras that I may want like fifth wheel, step and crap. Not a huge fan of leather but I'll live.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll help with the swapping of stuff. Always game to learn more!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Defcon 5;1807095 said:


> Heres my new one......Is it nicer than this.....Putting a New Fisher " Stainless" XLS on it.....





1olddogtwo;1807156 said:


> View attachment 135839
> 
> 
> F350 lariat with ultimate package. Loaded up pretty good. Having trouble uploading from phone. Already traded out headlights. Almost bought a platinum, almost.


Both very nice new trucks! Congrats Thumbs Up


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Both trucks look great!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow awesome! Love my Sterling Gray SD, can't wait to push some snow with it this winter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Put 200 miles on it today. Kinda miss the old truck. Good power just not 600 HP.

I've want gray since my 05's. Still have a gray cap for it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Tuner going on it?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it a 15 or a 14? Awesome truck!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

2006Sierra1500;1807470 said:


> Tuner going on it?


Hey Yea once I find time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

plowguy43;1807493 said:


> Is it a 15 or a 14? Awesome truck!


Did a 14 for many reasons:

Last year of this color

15 has major fuel and turbo changes, if a tuner/software becomes available.....who knows when and cost

Huge rebates on 14, 15 is 500.00. I got 6250 between public and private rebates. My guy did better then Xplan also. All said in done, sticker was 66K, sold for 52k at 1.6% for 3 years.

15 would have 500 plus private rebate and Xplan. Other then adding a few more horsepower, its the same truck. Just wasn't worth it.

I only wish it had 40/con/40 seats. Had a deal worked for platinum for simular deal but I didn't care for package.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Which trim do you need to get black on flares and rocker?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Not sure, Sully just bought similar truck with two-tone. His is silver with black rockers and flares. My old 08 was a true FX4 package (only year) and it was black with gray on the flares and rocks.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I really like sullys but I keep telling myself I have to buy a house first


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Pat it wont be long until i get myself a 6.4 for a fun truck! Cant give me **** about chevys now!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

DuramaxLML-42;1807555 said:


> Pat it wont be long until i get myself a 6.4 for a fun truck! Cant give me **** about chevys now!


Don't like your duramax anymore?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

No I love my Duramax. Keeping it for my work horse and hauling trailers. The 6.4 is going to be my go fast truck. If i break something i dont have to work about not being able to make money.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

DuramaxLML-42;1807624 said:


> No I love my Duramax. Keeping it for my work horse and hauling trailers. The 6.4 is going to be my go fast truck. If i break something i dont have to work about not being able to make money.


Welcome to the darker side.....

So much to do, so little time. Added new weather tech window vents and flaps. Installed bed liner, drilled out for trailer plug, always wanted 12 volts is bed. Painted fuel tank and the backrack landing steel. I'll install that stuff tomorrow. Removed that dam stripper pole off the tailgate too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Back seat comes out tomorrow, to my surprise, the damn sub box takes up a ton of room. Not sure if I'll even reinstall seat. Paid an extra 300 for a heated rear seat that I may never use!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1807904 said:


> Back seat comes out tomorrow, to my surprise, the damn sub box takes up a ton of room. Not sure if I'll even reinstall seat. Paid an extra 300 for a heated rear seat that I may never use!


Guess you'll have to christen that back seat in the garage.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1807014 said:


> No pics yet, hell I've haven't even seen it yet.....just got the confirmation on the deal. Bought it thru text messages with my dealer. She'll in town tomorrow night.....might put a 22R on her, what ya think GV ?......


Nah A nice 9.5 Black and Red VF HINIKER:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Back rack installed with misc lights. Misc lights install in front bumper, one fuel tank installed, rear lights installed in and under rear bumper. Nothing wired in yet except rear bumper into reverse and the factory trailer plug in bed.. Never got time to pull back seat.

That sign is haunting me.......LOL.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1807915 said:


> Guess you'll have to christen that back seat in the garage.


Still have time!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1808016 said:


> Still have time!!!!


Yes, plenty of time. Where tho? With whom?:laughing:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Man.....I'm just saying. Dam


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome new truck! Congrats!


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

scott3430;1808145 said:


> Awesome new truck! Congrats!


This is his mon-weds-fri truck you aught a se the tues-thurs-sat truck.....


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm digging those headlights,where did you score them?? Love that color,you have the nicest stuff! I wish I had your budget


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Cond Enterprise;1808725 said:


> I'm digging those headlights,where did you score them?? Love that color,you have the nicest stuff! I wish I had your budget


I helped a another member do a delete on his 6.7, in return he did my headlights. Been about three years now.

Had a few minutes today, pulled back seat out. We'll see how tomorrow goes on wiring and adding more crap.


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats!
Red and the Platinum pkg. nice!
And I hate you just a little...
RH


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Great looking truck. Do you have a side pic of the truck with the back rack?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

wewille;1809004 said:


> Great looking truck. Do you have a side pic of the truck with the back rack?


I'll take some tomorrow.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Defcon 5;1807095 said:


> Heres my new one......Is it nicer than this.....Putting a New Fisher " Stainless" XLS on it.....


I am a little biased but nice truck.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

1olddogtwo, nice truck, I love that color. I didn't know they were discontinuing it. Are all those Ridgid lights?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Rigid and bulldog. Tomorrow I will grab some pixs Tomorrow for sure....working a kool project with truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's a shot of the project


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

That's ridiculously nice, congrats man!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

RAM_ON97;1809943 said:


> I am a little biased but nice truck.


You have every right to be biased......Very Nice.....Thumbs Up

Now....Get Ram out of you name and we will be good......


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Defcon 5;1811110 said:


> You have every right to be biased......Very Nice.....Thumbs Up
> 
> Now....Get Ram out of you name and we will be good......


Stroke_On13 ??


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

I would love to change my name, is that possible?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Prince did.........

Another new Super Duty plus about a 500k spent in the last two weeks......I'll post some interesting pics tomorrow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

RAM_ON97;1811125 said:


> I would love to change my name, is that possible?


Get a hold of Mr Donovan on here and ask as he is the moderater


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

RAM_ON97;1811125 said:


> I would love to change my name, is that possible?





DIRISHMAN;1811151 said:


> Get a hold of Mr Donovan on here and ask as he is the moderater


yes, send me a pm, or email me at [email protected] and I can take care of that. if you email me, let me know your current user name and what you want/would like to change to


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Broke 10K day, shame its 25% thru its life. Should have broke two weeks ago but I've been the 550.


Pics won't load........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mines 2 yrs old and just broke 7k on it. Oh ya, the hubs are frozen so I need to take it in for new ones.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1818160 said:


> Broke 10K day, shame its 25% thru its life. Should have broke two weeks ago but I've been the 550.
> 
> Pics won't load........


I thought I put a lot of miles on my Duramax. It's at 5,100. I've had it since April.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

gallihersnow;1818164 said:


> I thought I put a lot of miles on my Duramax. It's at 5,100. I've had it since April.


The ***** is I was working on a cave project from memorial day to 4th of July. 6 days/12 hours a day in KC. Got 3k with trailed, avg about 14 1/2. Hoping to find time to delete complete this weekend.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1818172 said:


> The ***** is I was working on a cave project from memorial day to 4th of July. 6 days/12 hours a day in KC. Got 3k with trailed, avg about 14 1/2. Hoping to find time to delete complete this weekend.


I have 45K on my F150 in the last year.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Platinum is getting closer


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't like the platinum tailgate


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1819407 said:


> I don't like the platinum tailgate


I like mine.........I buff it with Hundred Dollar Bills.........:laughing:


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I wish you could get it without that thing. It's a beautiful truck... And then there's the tailgate lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

DuramaxLML-42;1819400 said:


> Platinum is getting closer


I'll get u more info tomorrow, while find you a truck


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1819459 said:


> I wish you could get it without that thing. It's a beautiful truck... And then there's the tailgate lol


I got mine air brushed with hundreds on it


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1819459 said:


> I wish you could get it without that thing. It's a beautiful truck... And then there's the tailgate lol


Love the rims, its the door handles for me. Yeah they could he replaced but for 66K, I'll buy what I want.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1819467 said:


> Love the rims, its the door handles for me. Yeah they could he replaced but for 66K, I'll buy what I want.


Friend just picked up a new 450. 70k I think loaded platinum. And he changed the rims he put stock size chrome rock stars on it. Black / grey color combo


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Defcon 5;1807095 said:


> Heres my new one......Is it nicer than this.....Putting a New Fisher " Stainless" XLS on it.....


Fisher makes a SS XLS?


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1807156 said:


> View attachment 135839
> 
> 
> F350 lariat with ultimate package. Loaded up pretty good. Having trouble uploading from phone. Already traded out headlights. Almost bought a platinum, almost.


 Why not the Platinum?


----------

